
Why I'm not going back to A16Z - jaoued
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-im-going-back-a16z-haiqun-léo-wang
======
moyta
It appears I have to be logged into linkedin to view this.

~~~
dozzie
Don't worry. Articles people post on LinkedIn rarely are worth reading.

~~~
moyta
Yeah, figures. If it walls itself off, it is likely rubbish.

